# L619/888 movement



## ChronoB

Has anyone seen any testing of the accuracy of the L619/888 movement? Or can anyone that owns one of the Longines with this movement comment on the accuracy?


----------



## 707mm2

It should be as good as any other ETA 2892 movement...


----------



## ChronoB

707mm2 said:


> It should be as good as any other ETA 2892 movement...


Well, not all ETA (or Sellita) movements are equal among the manufacturers that use them. And this particular one has been modified to run at a different frequency for a longer power reserve.


----------



## ChronoB

707mm2 said:


> It should be as good as any other ETA 2892 movement...


Well, not all ETA (or Sellita) movements are equal among the manufacturers that use them. And this particular one has been modified to run at a different frequency for a longer power reserve.


----------



## 707mm2

> Well, not all ETA (or Sellita) movements are equal among the manufacturers that use them


If we talk about features and finish, yes maybe. But in regard to accuracy, I've never seen any significant data making a particular brand using ETAs better than another one. Even when you take two same models of the same brand, their behaving can widely differ.
The only guarantee you can have is if it has an official "chronometer" certification, then you know it can be accurate to a certain tolerance (and even then, it can change during its life time). The L888 present in the "Record" collection has this certification, so it should be accurate enough. And if you want a Longines chronometer with a higher quality, look for a vintage one.

Again, I may be wrong, but I've never seen any testing made over a large enough batch of watches to prove me otherwise.


----------



## chris01

I have a Record with the L888.4 calibre. I don't wear it daily so I can only say that it's consistently within 0 to +2 SPD when worn. Off the wrist it varies depending on position, just like most mechanical watches, but an average rate over 6 positions is close to +1 to +2 SPD. This is my least accurate Longines watch, as my others are all VHP quartz that run better than +5 seconds per YEAR.


----------



## commanche

Are they easy to service? I know that the powermatic 80 hr power reserve with 21600 hz does not have the regulator hence can't be serviced by other watchmakers.
Was wondering if this is the case as well.


----------



## Legge

My HydroConquest with this movement is running constantly +1 s/day when worn. Haven't done more accurate testing.


----------



## ChronoB

chris01 said:


> I have a Record with the L888.4 calibre. I don't wear it daily so I can only say that it's consistently within 0 to +2 SPD when worn. Off the wrist it varies depending on position, just like most mechanical watches, but an average rate over 6 positions is close to +1 to +2 SPD. This is my least accurate Longines watch, as my others are all VHP quartz that run better than +5 seconds per YEAR.


 Those are extremely good numbers for an automatic movement, and they should be, because the L888.4 is a COSC certified chronometer. The L619/888 is not.


----------



## ChronoB

Legge said:


> My HydroConquest with this movement is running constantly +1 s/day when worn. Haven't done more accurate testing.


 Wow, really? That's fantastic.


----------



## riff raff

I tested mine when it was new, for about 30 days and i believe the average was +2.5 sec/day


----------



## Pun

My L888 Heritage 1969 Tribute runs +1spd and that’s much better than my Rolex Explorer 1 that runs +4 spd after 2 years!!


----------



## sailon01

I have the Record with this movement. I have not had to reset it the 4 weeks I've owned it as its been spot on. It runs at 25,200vph and has an approx 60 hour power reserve. It was nice to be able to put the watch back on my wrist Mon morning for work after it being off my wrist for the past weekend and not having to wind or reset. If I'm going to be more active during the weekends sailing, fishing or biking, I'll wear my Bernhardt as it sports 200m w/r which btw is also an excellent timekeeper.


----------



## Rickberg

ChronoB said:


> Has anyone seen any testing of the accuracy of the L619/888 movement? Or can anyone that owns one of the Longines with this movement comment on the accuracy?


I own an Hydroconquest from Longines, this watch is 10yo and the accuracy is +1 or 2 second per day. A great watch at reasonable price.


----------

